
My response to "Women Fed Up With Open Source Community Creeps" - tswicegood
http://www.djangrrl.com/view/my-response-women-fed-open-source-community-creeps/
======
spooneybarger
a gawker commodity posted something slanted for the sake of getting traffic?
i'm shocked.

seriously, at this point ( ok way before this point ), gawker could have the
inside dirt on anything and i wouldn't believe it.

